# Cunard Line's Arabia 1947



## Shipbuilder

I have not built much in the last year, just got fed up with it all, and wondered was it worth the effort now that kits dominate the ship modeling world. After months of becoming slightly aimless as far as practical things were concerned, I decided to take on another major build. Cunard Line's _Arabia_, 1947.
I am still not sure what colour the hatches and coamings were, so I will be painting them grey, unless I hear otherwise before I make them.
Here is progress to date.
All ready for the plating.
At the age of 71, and after a gap of quite a few months, I wondered if I had lost any skills as far as steamers were concerned, but everything is flowing smoothly. The hull is obeche wood.
Bob


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Hatch coamings grey... 99% certain.... same as the passenger ships... and Media/Parthia also.

Hatch covers... SEEM to be the same grey.... unless they had old wooden hatchboards and tarps on ... then might be green!


----------



## A.D.FROST

She had wooden hatch covers


----------



## Shipbuilder

OK, thanks,
I will have grey coamings with grey canvas covers, unless someone confirms the canvas was green.
Bob


----------



## Samsette

I shall be looking forward to seeing updates on your progress.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Made a bit more progress today, completing plating and painting.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

I have now fitted the plating round the lower bridge front, and down the sides, so it is looking a lot neater!
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

All the major deck structures are now in position. Loads of fine detail yet to go on, but looking a bit better.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

Moving along slowly.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris

She looks great Bob.
And you still have the pen for reference.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks,
Progress is slow as the _Arabia_ is quite a complicated ship. I have had a change over the last few days by working on the display case and base. This one has not generated a great deal of interest, and I will be glad when it is completed.
The pen continues its long service:sweat:
Making display cases is not my favorite pastime, but commercially built ones are too expensive, and not as nice as ones with veneered edges.
(The white panels are just the protective plastic coating on the acrylic, and will not be removed until the French Polishing is completed).
Bob


----------



## jerome morris

You don't use glass?
Too heavy?


----------



## Shipbuilder

Glass is too fragile, as I send them all over the world!
In any case, modern acrylic is optically much clearer than glass, although you have to be careful not to scratch it!
Although it is just a hobby with me, and I never take private commissions, just building what I feel like, collectors in the USA and Far East seem to love them. 
Bob


----------



## jerome morris

I also love them. You make such beautiful presentations.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Bob,
One of these days, when I'm feeling flush, I wouldn't mind acquiring one or more of your beautiful pieces of work to add some class to my den.
Can I ask what you would normally ask for a model such as, for example, the 'Arabia'?
Pete.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Pete,
Click on Miniature Merchant Ships (below) for more details.
Although I don't take private commissions, I have to get rid of models from time to time to make more space, as I have built so many over the years. It is just a hobby, as I am now 71.
Biggest problem for overseas is the transport costs that is usually over £100.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

It is now ready for masting and rigging, so the end is in sight!
Bob


----------



## makko

Bob,
This may be one of your best yet! Arabia definitely has a "real" look to it. The plating is fantastic and the colours look great. I look forward to seeing finished. (Maybe a little "steam" from the whistles, blowing for tugs!)
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder

The _Arabia_ is now complete!
Bob


----------



## makko

This one particularly Bob - Stunning and awesome detail! Congratulations on one of your best.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Samsette

Superb - absolutely superb. What paints do you use and, do you air-brush or?


----------



## 40907

Shipbuilder said:


> The _Arabia_ is now complete!
> Bob


Rob, you are a craftsman of note. This is a stunning piece of work and I tip my cap to you.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks for replies. 
I don't have sufficient skill to use an airbrush and gave up on them years ago!
The red underwater is red oxide matt primer sprayed on from an aerosol can. The black is Chromacolour acrylic artist water colour, painted on by hand (Dries in 10 minutes - I have very little patience!). The white stripe is white paper, cut out and stuck on. The hatches and deck machines were sprayed grey with matt primer. The white accommodation is not painted at all - it is white styrene sheet (Plasticard). The masts, derricks and posts are brass, sprayed first with white matt primer and then Rattan Beige car spray.
Model shipbuilders seem to dislike building this type of ship, and display very little interest in them (See viewing figures on completed model!) Collectors, however, can't get enough of them! This one took 81 hours, 42 minutes to build. That includes making the display case and carrying case. I time all the work with a stopwatch, and if I stop for any reason, I stop the watch.
Bob


----------



## tiachapman

remember seeing her in smiths dock in the middle 50 ,s a mate of mine was chippy on her


----------



## Samsette

Thank you for sharing your method of painting your wonderful models. I find it hard to believe you to be lacking skill in anything you are likely to attempt. I have used spray can paint on a scratch-built 1/96 scale model, a far cry from your miniatures.

By the way, did you have an article published in Sea Breezes, many years ago? I must look up some old copies I have stowed away somewhere.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Yes, I did write for Sea Breezes a long time ago, quite a number of articles in fact. But eventually, they went off me, and took to accepting articles, but taking years to publish, so I stopped sending them. I wrote regularly for Model Shipwright for years and years and that was great as I had one in every issue, but with the changing scene on ship modelling (the majority now building kits), the publication ceased a few years ago. It was then superseded by the annual Shipwright for several years. That was even better, being in full colour and they still liked my articles, but a couple of years ago, they discontinued them (The whole publication, that is!) when John Bowen, the editor of many years finally retired! My type of model (Merchant ships sail and steam, about 1850 to about 1965)is extremely rare these days!
I brought my own book out this year, _Miniature Shipbuilder 2015,_ and it has proved popular.
Bob


----------



## Samsette

I check out the magazines Model Boat and Marine Modelling, and occasionally buy a copy, whenever I come upon an interesting article.
Your Miniature Shipbuilder 2015, sounds like something I would like to have. Where can I send for it?


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks, I have sent you a PM.
Bob


----------



## japottinger

She was pretty much same profile as Brocklebank's Manipur, Mahronda, Maidan, Magadapur but a bit longer and had a curve to the fore stem


----------

